# The Grandaddy of all go Dawgs threads 17 Dawgs forever



## KyDawg

Well time for a new one. Inviting all Dawgs to come in and share some fun and prove by our post that we are the greatest fans in the world and we know it. Lot of fan bases out there and they are good people, but we know what being a Dawgs means. Nothing else comes close.

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll Tide and go hogdawgs.


----------



## fish hawk

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! Wreck Tech and Beat Mizzou!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

thwgt


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> thwgt



Next thing you know 6 will be pulling for Alabama


----------



## Unicoidawg

Hey you buncha mongrels........ Happy Thanksgiving!!!


GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Watching the 1980 Georgia/Florida.


----------



## KyDawg

Munson just destroyed a Metal Steel chair


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go thankful Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!! And Hawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs. Wouldn't be surprised at all if UGA played uninspired football tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Here's to a hard played, injury free game !!


----------



## Hardwoods

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's to a hard played, injury free game !!



Yep. And a Tech loss.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Got a bad feeling about this game... Quack may be happier than us Dawgs after this one... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
G.
A.
T.
A.
And beat Tech









thwgt


----------



## brownceluse

I had a feeling.... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am officially tired of our coach.


----------



## Hardwoods

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs. Wouldn't be surprised at all if UGA played uninspired football tomorrow.



Like I said....not surprised at all.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## work2play2

fish hawk said:


> It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!



you sure about that?


----------



## elfiii

work2play2 said:


> you sure about that?



Yes. Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go Dawgs.  Beat someone in the Outback Bowl


----------



## Hardwoods

work2play2 said:


> you sure about that?



Absolutely! Win or lose its still great to be a Dawg fan. Can't imagine how much it sucks being a fan of anybody else! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Cmr calls for poochie cause he thought techs players were dumb and unprepared as our special teams.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

We got lucky, and we'll take it !!!


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> We got lucky, and we'll take it !!!



Ya'll took advantage of every one of our mistakes. Tech had the mojo today no doubt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Thanks Lee, it happens every 7-8 yrs . . .





Mighty quiet in here . . .


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. We win 10 games a year and beat Florida and Tech...wait!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Lee, it happens every 7-8 yrs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty quiet in here . . .



It's been quiet since the Gators took us behind the wood pile.... Go Dawgs my friend!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

chirp chirp . . . Crickettzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . . .



Come on now guyz, man up and congratulate yo DADDY !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> chirp chirp . . . Crickettzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now guyz, man up and congratulate yo DADDY !!!



go daddy, go daddy.


----------



## fish hawk

Tech wanted it more than the dawgs!!!Again,dawgs didn't show up prepared to play.Maybe we wont have to play Nebraska again this year in a bowl game.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

I  don't think any football coach should get fired,  ever.  If the players had executed their plays the team would have won.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Lee, it happens every 7-8 yrs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty quiet in here . . .



go Jacketzzzzzz......we run this state


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boiz!! It's still great to be a Dawg! Love the red and black!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Tip your hat when credit is due. The sun rose today on a beautiful morning in the deer woods and it's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!

Enjoy it Jackets! 364 more days until we meet again.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. .... win, lose or draw..... I would rather be a Dawg fan and root for the red and black than anything I know.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> go Jacketzzzzzz......we run this state


----------



## Hardwoods

Matthew6 said:


> go Jacketzzzzzz......we run this state



Dang 6, you just jump on all sorts of bandwagons in the Go Dawgs threads don't ya?

Go Dawgs! Tech owns this state until next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Someone reach out to Charlie I'm worried about my Dawg! Go Dawgs Charlie there still time my friend!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hardwoods said:


> Dang 6, you just jump on all sorts of bandwagons in the Go Dawgs threads don't ya?
> 
> Go Dawgs! Tech owns this state until next year.



its this silly tek avatar that Quack Daddy made we wear.  i was really hoping for Bama Uga seccg. Oh well, next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am okay Jeff. Just not posting as much as usual, and you can see why.


----------



## riprap

College coaches should have a 2 four year term limit. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I am okay Jeff. Just not posting as much as usual, and you can see why.



Ky...what made you take that bet. Just the other day you said you would pull for them but never believe again.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie.  I had a bad feeling about this game. ....... wish I had been wrong. ....... hey but I'd still rather be a Dawg than anything! !!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Guys, I believe we FINALLY win it all next year! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on a fine Monday morning!!


----------



## fish hawk

The sun rose this morning
It's still great to be a Ga. Bulldawg!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Guys, I believe we FINALLY win it all next year!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

fish hawk said:


> The sun rose this morning
> It's still great to be a Ga. Bulldawg!!!



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Ky...what made you take that bet. Just the other day you said you would pull for them but never believe again.



I aint the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip I quit believing there was ever any hope of winning a NC. I guess I need to quit believing that they can beat a mediocre team.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Rip I quit believing there was ever any hope of winning a NC. I guess I need to quit believing that they can beat a mediocre team.



Come on now Charlie. Time to get up out the dumps. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!! Get back on the bandwagon Charlie. .......lol.......


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Come on now Charlie. Time to get up out the dumps. Go Dawgs!



That's right Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

GO DAWGS and beat the brake shoes off of whatever team we meet in the bowl game!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

We need a sig  line bet for the bowl game between Dawgs. I love Mark Richt if we win and Fire Mark Richt if we lose.


----------



## riprap

Ga  Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Joe t is gone! God speed joe T your are a DGD!


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ...... will we promote from within or find someone from outside ????


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Can we just get one Go Dawgs out of you quack?
Just one?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fish hawk said:


> Can we just get one Go Dawgs out of you quack?
> Just one?





I've tried, seriously I have.  Just can't do it.


----------



## brownceluse

I got you Quack Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> I got you Quack Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I used to have a 308, I got rid of it cause it only fire once, bout every 15 years.


----------



## rex upshaw

Brendan Langley is transferring.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> Brendan Langley is transferring.



I had not heard that.


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've tried, seriously I have.  Just can't do it.



What would it take to get one,just 1, out of you Quack?
Just give us a Go Dawgs!!!One time!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!!!! It's a great day to be a Dawg fan! !!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

We suck!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> Brendan Langley is transferring.



He had played very little. He probably looked at list of DBs coming in and saw the handwriting on the wall.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

When I am in the Sports forum, I need to stay in here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and roll tide


----------



## CamoDawg85

GO DAWGS and get ready for the bowl game!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie, where I will be Friday night watching Colquitt County play McEeachern in the AAAAAA semi-finals.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs forever.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A late night  Go Dawgs from the bluegrass.


----------



## fish hawk

Morning from the Valley........
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Getting ready to head South and watch some HS football. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz . .



bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## lbzdually

I'm proud to be a Dawg fan.  We sure are a tortured bunch, but that will make the top of the hill that much better when UGA gets there.  This year, the phantom hold and stupid play call on 1st a goal vs USC, then the squib that snatched defeat from the jaws of victory vs GT.  Last year it was the tip vs Auburn that ruined a great UGA comeback against a top 5 Auburn team.  Year before that, 5 yards away from getting to stomp Notre Dame and win a NC.  UGA had some disappointing losses this year, but they did so with a skeleton crew at defensive back, losing a real Heisman contender for most of the season and being down to two RB's at times, then being down Malcolm Mitchell, Rumph and Justin Scott-Wesley for extended periods of time.  UGA has the best recruiting class for 2015 Richt has ever had and 2016 has 4 guys already that are in the top 10 at their respective position.  

Lamont Gailliard and Trenton Thompson, along with Ledbetter will make the interior defensive line better from the get-go and Carter is going to a monster and if Floyd comes back and gains 15-20 lbs, he will be much better in run support.  Rashad Roundtree will make the defensive backfield better from day one and I look for Mauger and Aaron Davis, Dominick Sanders, and Malcolm Parrish to get better, because they were all so young this year and Pruitt worked wonders with what little he had at DB.  

On offense, it's hard to believe it should bet much better than the over 40 points it averaged this year, but UGA returns freshman of the year in the SEC Nick Chubb, the back who some believe can be even better in Sony Michel, then they have top JUCO RB in Chris Carson coming in as added depth.  They lose Bennett, Rumph and Conley but return Blazevich, Mitchell,  Shakenneth Williams (who looked good in limited playing time) , but they get Van Jefferson (who scouts believe is the best route runner in HS football, hello Bennett replacement),  Darius Slayton (top 10 at WR and DB),  Jayson Stanley (massive 6'4" 210 lbs 4.5 forty guy) and Michael Chigbu (6'2" 210 built for college already).  Then you have the true game changer at WR in Terry Godwin, who has very similar talent to Malcolm Mitchell.  If Ramsey can control his cannon, he has he talent to make defenses pay for playing 8-9 in the box to stop the run.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

lbzdually said:


> I'm proud to be a Dawg fan.  We sure a tortured bunch, but that will make the top of the hill that much better when UGA gets there.  This year, the phantom hold and stupid play call on 1st a goal vs USC, then the squib that snatched defat from the jaws of victory vs GT.  Last year it was the tip vs Auburn that ruined a great UGA comeback against a top 5 Auburn team.  Year before that, 5 yards away from getting to stomp Notre Dame and win a NC.  UGA had some disappointing losses this year, but they did so with a skeleton crew at defensive back, losing a real Heisman contender for most of the season and being down to two RB's at times, then being down Malcolm Mitchell, Rumph and Justin Scott-Wesley for extended periods of time.  UGA has the best recruiting class for 2015 Richt has ever had and 2016 has 4 guys already that are in the top 10 at their respective position.
> 
> Lamont Gailliard and Trenton Thompson, along with Ledbetter will make the interior defensive line better from the get-go and Carter is going to a monster and if Floyd comes back and gains 15-20 lbs, he will be much better in run support.  Rashad Roundtree will make the defensive backfield better from day one and I look for Mauger and Aaron Davis, Dominick Sanders, and Malcolm Parrish to get better, because they were all so young this year and Pruitt worked wonders with what little he had at DB.
> 
> On offense, it's hard to believe it should bet much better than the over 40 points it averaged this year, but UGA returns freshman of the year in the SEC Nick Chubb, the back who some believe can be even better in Sony Michel, then they have top JUCO RB in Chris Carson coming in as added depth.  They lose Bennett, Rumph and Conley but return Blazevich, Mitchell,  Shakenneth Williams (who looked good in limited playing time) , but they get Van Jefferson (who scouts believe is the best route runner in HS football, hello Bennett replacement),  Darius Slayton (top 10 at WR and DB),  Jayson Stanley (massive 6'4" 210 lbs 4.5 forty guy) and Michael Chigbu (6'2" 210 built for college already).  Then you have the true game changer at WR in Terry Godwin, who has very similar talent to Malcolm Mitchell.  If Ramsey can control his cannon, he has he talent to make defenses pay for playing 8-9 in the box to stop the run.





What's your point??


----------



## KyDawg

You cheered me up immensely dualy, cant wait for next season to start. Hope some of the new guys are able to enroll early. Hope springs eternal. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> You cheered me up immensely dualy, cant wait for next season to start. Hope some of the new guys are able to enroll early. Hope springs eternal. Go Dawgs!





Pffffffffffffffffffft . .


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Quacks really a closet Dawg fan.........like 6.
Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## lbzdually

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's your point??



Point is, I've always got hope in my Dawgs through thick and thin.  Another point is, get out of the UGA thread and quit ruining it.  I thought there were rules against it.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Down in Moultrie. Getting ready for some South Georgia High school football.


----------



## lbzdually

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs from Down in Moultrie. Getting ready for some South Georgia High school football.



I figured GPTV would air your game, but they are showing Buford/Cartersville instead.  I was going to tell you make a GON sign so we all could see you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

lbzdually said:


> Point is, I've always got hope in my Dawgs through thick and thin.  Another point is, get out of the UGA thread and quit ruining it.  I thought there were rules against it.





Bite me pup dog.


----------



## lbzdually

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bite me pup dog.



Would another moderator or administrator take care of this?  I thought these team threads were supposed to be a safe haven for fans to peacefully root for their team.


----------



## fish hawk

This isn't the official UGa. thread lbzdully although it's the most popular one. I think Quacks just funnin,you got to give it back at him.He's just happy Tech is having a good season, you have to understand the last time that happened he was still a young man!!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=804834
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## lbzdually

fish hawk said:


> This isn't the official UGa. thread lbzdully although it's the most popular one. I think Quacks just funnin,you got to give it back at him.He's just happy Tech is having a good season, you have to understand the last time that happened he was still a young man!!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=804834
> Go Dawgs!!!



I guess I'm just not in the funning mood today.  Today is 5 years on the day I lost my uncle to cancer, who was like my 2nd dad, and he was a big Dawg fan.  My grandma's house was broken into this week and all of his old tools were stolen along with a bunch of my late papaw's stuff, which had great sentimental value to us.  On top of that I've been in poor health and today I have a kidney stone and my daughter is sick.  I just wanted click on this thread and feel good about my Dawgs not argue.


----------



## fish hawk

lbzdually said:


> I guess I'm just not in the funning mood today.  Today is 5 years on the day I lost my uncle to cancer, who was like my 2nd dad, and he was a big Dawg fan.  My grandma's house was broken into this week and all of his old tools were stolen along with a bunch of my late papaw's stuff, which had great sentimental value to us.  On top of that I've been in poor health and today I have a kidney stone and my daughter is sick.  I just wanted click on this thread and feel good about my Dawgs not argue.



Sorry to hear about your uncle and what happened at your Grandma's house,maybe they will catch the jerks and yall can recover your stuff.Hope you and your daughter get to feeling better,sounds like your having a very rough time right now!!!
Go Dawgs.I guess we wont find out which bowl we'll land in until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs keep your head up brother lbzdually!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

got to see CC take McEachern down 57-20. Go Dawgs and Packers.


----------



## Matthew6

any dogzzzzzz on that team Ky


----------



## Hooked On Quack

lbzdually said:


> Would another moderator or administrator take care of this?  I thought these team threads were supposed to be a safe haven for fans to peacefully root for their team.





Ain't gonna happen bro, sorry about your family deaths and illnesses.  I've been around for awhile, and most of your dog brothers are mine too.


Best wishes and prayers for your family.


----------



## toyota4x4h

lbzdually said:


> I guess I'm just not in the funning mood today.  Today is 5 years on the day I lost my uncle to cancer, who was like my 2nd dad, and he was a big Dawg fan.  My grandma's house was broken into this week and all of his old tools were stolen along with a bunch of my late papaw's stuff, which had great sentimental value to us.  On top of that I've been in poor health and today I have a kidney stone and my daughter is sick.  I just wanted click on this thread and feel good about my Dawgs not argue.



Sorry to hear brother! I know when to rag y'all and when not! Hey if you ever wanna grab a beer holler I live in town. If you can fix old vw's even better lol.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna happen bro, sorry about your family deaths and illnesses.  I've been around for awhile, and most of your dog brothers are mine too.
> 
> 
> Best wishes and prayers for your family.



Quack is part of the brotherhood! Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on a rainy morning in mid jawga!!!

Sorry to hear about your uncle and misfortunes and bad health LBZ. Keep your head up sir!


----------



## Matthew6

go jacketzzzzzzzz. and roll tidezzzzz.


----------



## elfiii

Representin' for my brother dawg lbz 'cause he's down and needs a lift. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> any dogzzzzzz on that team Ky



Not yet, but I wish they would go after Bull Barge. He was a man among boys all year.


----------



## riprap

Waiting for the UGA game to start...


----------



## lbzdually

elfiii said:


> Representin' for my brother dawg lbz 'cause he's down and needs a lift. Go Dawgs!



Thanks y'all, had a good cry last night remembering my uncle and that helped my mental state a but, but this kidney stone is killing me.  I missed my 6 year olds first ever basketball game this morning because of it.  I'm hoping the Dawgs can get a good bowl and win going away and they can keep all the recruits they have and add a few, like Sweat from Virginia.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## rhbama3

lbzdually said:


> Thanks y'all, had a good cry last night remembering my uncle and that helped my mental state a but, but this kidney stone is killing me.  I missed my 6 year olds first ever basketball game this morning because of it.  I'm hoping the Dawgs can get a good bowl and win going away and they can keep all the recruits they have and add a few, like Sweat from Virginia.  Go Dawgs.



Kidney stones ain't no joke.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

One of the Georgia teams we have seen this year, would have beat Alabama tonight, the other one would have gotten beat 45-7.


----------



## Silver Britches

WOOF, WOOF! Way to hold it down my brothers! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide, SEC Champions 2014.


----------



## fish hawk

See yall next year.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Somebody tell KyDawg he can change his avatar..


----------



## riprap

Hey, we are going to a bowl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

At least uga knows how to pooch kick..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I may get to the dome Yet. Thinking about going to the 6A championship game.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs change that avatar!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs change that avatar!



Waiting on the wife to send me some pictures, but she is busy unpacking.


----------



## brownceluse

That's more like it Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in their bowl game.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS and put a whoopin' on Grantham!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! And Jeff remind me one more time to not make anymore avy bets.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! And Jeff remind me one more time to not make anymore avy bets.



 I promise!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Well...it's that time of year again. The end of yet another mediocre season going to a lousy bowl game. The Dawgs will likely come out flat and make the game close. The reasons why Richt should/shouldn't be fired will continue to be discussed until around the end of January. Then things will quiet down until NSD. Most of us Dawg fans will start to feel optimistic about another top signing class. Then the reality of the off season will hit and this place will be dead, with a little chatter about our qb situation along with the usual arrests, dismissals, suspensions, and transfers. Come the end of August, things will be picking up. We will be thinking "maybe this is our year". We will blow out our first two opponents and we will be thinking "this IS our year". Then, we will get to the meat of our schedule and lose two games we shouldn't lose, likely to Tennessee and Mizzou. The fire Richt chatter will start up again and we will finish the season 10-2 or 9-3 well on our way to another mediocre bowl game, which is where we are now. Such is the cycle of being a Dawg fan....



Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Hardwoods said:


> Well...it's that time of year again. The end of yet another mediocre season going to a lousy bowl game. The Dawgs will likely come out flat and make the game close. The reasons why Richt should/shouldn't be fired will continue to be discussed until around the end of January. Then things will quiet down until NSD. Most of us Dawg fans will start to feel optimistic about another top signing class. Then the reality of the off season will hit and this place will be dead, with a little chatter about our qb situation along with the usual arrests, dismissals, suspensions, and transfers. Come the end of August, things will be picking up. We will be thinking "maybe this is our year". We will blow out our first two opponents and we will be thinking "this IS our year". Then, we will get to the meat of our schedule and lose two games we shouldn't lose, likely to Tennessee and Mizzou. The fire Richt chatter will start up again and we will finish the season 10-2 or 9-3 well on our way to another mediocre bowl game, which is where we are now. Such is the cycle of being a Dawg fan....
> 
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



For me I agree with all this except "this is our year". Except for the cupcake games I have learned to expect the worst and hope for the best. I was very surprised at the Auburn, Clemson and Mizzou games this year and maybe Arkansas. I expected more of a shootout like ACC champ. against GT. Not sure what that was against Florida.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Being a Dawg goes well beyond w-l records.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Being a Dawg goes well beyond w-l records.




That's right Charlie! !!!!!!!! I was born a Dawg fan...... heck till I moved to Virginia in the 7th grade I didn't realize folks cheered for anyone else. ........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Nothing like being a Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hardwoods said:


> Well...it's that time of year again. The end of yet another mediocre season going to a lousy bowl game. The Dawgs will likely come out flat and make the game close. The reasons why Richt should/shouldn't be fired will continue to be discussed until around the end of January. Then things will quiet down until NSD. Most of us Dawg fans will start to feel optimistic about another top signing class. Then the reality of the off season will hit and this place will be dead, with a little chatter about our qb situation along with the usual arrests, dismissals, suspensions, and transfers. Come the end of August, things will be picking up. We will be thinking "maybe this is our year". We will blow out our first two opponents and we will be thinking "this IS our year". Then, we will get to the meat of our schedule and lose two games we shouldn't lose, likely to Tennessee and Mizzou. The fire Richt chatter will start up again and we will finish the season 10-2 or 9-3 well on our way to another mediocre bowl game, which is where we are now. Such is the cycle of being a Dawg fan....
> 
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!!





Couldn't have said it better!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

And we will still be Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip you should go to the Belk Bowl. While up there you could take in the NASCAR HOF, it is interesting.


----------



## riprap

I was at Ft Bragg doing a job last week and my in-laws about 45 min NW of Charlotte for Thanksgiving. Seen enough of NC for a while.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Tifton.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This is moving right along.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Well it will be Christmas before you know it. I just wish Santa would bring UGA a quiet off season and an injury free year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs and roll tide


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Brasstown Bald.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell decided none of the neighbors needed to sleep tonight. I think that old wise coon is out there messing with him. Go Dawgs, and pipe down Odell.


----------



## KyDawg

You can hear him half a mile away. Bout time for the phone to start ringing.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Irwin County and Hawkinsville.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Whip Louisville like a rented mule!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs whup Luahvul.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

WACO got beat in the dome, only 2 undefeated teams playing for a Championship. 


Got beat by the Calhoun Yellowjackets . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Don't forget bout Colquitt County Quack. They 14 and 0 going against Archer tomorrow night.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Don't forget bout Colquitt County Quack. They 14 and 0 going against Archer tomorrow night.





I think what they meant on the radio was that these were the only 2 undefeated teams playing each other ??


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think what they meant on the radio was that these were the only 2 undefeated teams playing each other ??



I watched that Irwin Co/Hawkinsville game on line. It was good to see two South Georgia teams in the final.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie the Archer Colquitt game is going to be a good one! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawwgsss forever and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie the Archer Colquitt game is going to be a good one! Go Dawgs!!



You are right, but something has to give, both teams are averaging 50 points in the playoffs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for next year!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in all the high schools that won state championships this weekend!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie, there are a bunch of them.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You can bout see all the Dawg letters on my littlest Dawg in my avy.


----------



## brownceluse

Raise them up in the way they should go and they will never depart from it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I told y'all CMR does not want to meet Obama. It's a couple of years away. Hang in there! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs today, Dawgs yesterday, and Dawgs tomorrow.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Top of the morning DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Locust Grove.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> I told y'all CMR does not want to meet Obama. It's a couple of years away. Hang in there! Go Dawgs!





Go DAWGS from Utah!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Sorry but I have not been able to get excited bout the Belk Bowl.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Austell.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Austell.



Getting close Ky. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Every day is a great day to be a DAWG!

And Charlie - I have to say it may not be glamorous by any means but I'm counting down the days until the Kohl's bowl in hope that we put a hobnail boot on Petrino and Grantham. Put them both where they belong.

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

CamoDawg85 said:


> Every day is a great day to be a DAWG!
> 
> And Charlie - I have to say it may not be glamorous by any means but I'm counting down the days until the Kohl's bowl in hope that we put a hobnail boot on Petrino and Grantham. Put them both where they belong.
> 
> Go DAWGS!!



That is the one thing I want to see. I would like to see Georgia hang 50 on Grantham. As far as Petrino, no beat down could be bad enough.


----------



## CamoDawg85

KyDawg said:


> That is the one thing I want to see. I would like to see Georgia hang 50 on Grantham. As far as Petrino, no beat down could be bad enough.



Amen DAWG brother.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Afternoon and go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. The freshmen will be the story of this game.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lars Tate was a pretty good running back. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go belk dogs.


----------



## alaustin1865

Matthew6 said:


> go belk dogs.



Dawgs. Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Beat Louisville! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Beat Louisville!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



this. go belk dawgs, and roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Tech sux


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> this. go belk dawgs, and roll tide.





By the way, that's a mighty fine avatar you have there, Matthew! Quack will be proud!            

Again...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Hey silver, where you been?


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Hey silver, where you been?



Hey bud. I've been helping my sister with her new house and doing some hunting when I can. Took a break from all of it today. Thanks to the rain. 

Hopefully our Dawgs can end the season with a much-needed win over them Cardinals.

Merry Christmas, bud. In fact, Merry Christmas to all of you guys.

 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!

And Matthew6....OHHH MYYY!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! 257 loooooong days until next season.


----------



## Silver Britches

A lot of wet Dawgs out there today!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Lets make that UL defense look like a sieve.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!! Everybody knows DAWGS love to eat birds!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for a new S&C director! I wonder what he'll think about mat drills?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs you Bobo haters should be pretty happy tonight! Good luck Bobo you are a DGD!


----------



## rex upshaw

Hearing that A&M just offered Pruitt $2 mil per year to be their DC.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!! Although Bobo made me bang my head a few times during his tenure you can't deny the numbers that our offenses put up over the years while he was here. Especially the last several yrs.....DGD Bobo was and I wish him the best. I hope this does not weigh heavy on the minds of our coaches and players come game time in a few days.


----------



## KyDawg

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS!!! Although Bobo made me bang my head a few times during his tenure you can't deny the numbers that our offenses put up over the years while he was here. Especially the last several yrs.....DGD Bobo was and I wish him the best. I hope this does not weigh heavy on the minds of our coaches and players come game time in a few days.



Let"s look at this as an opportunity. Maybe we get someone even better.


----------



## Old Winchesters

"I HATE LOUISVILLE"! ... I feel better now


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> Hearing that A&M just offered Pruitt $2 mil per year to be their DC.


----------



## riprap

Excited about the belk bowl.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Excited about the belk bowl.



I can see it in your typing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs if we lose the bowl game it won't be Bobo's fault.... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Awesome read right here. http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2014/12/22/how-will-bobo-news-impact-ugas-5-star-qb-recruit/

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Awesome read right here. http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2014/12/22/how-will-bobo-news-impact-ugas-5-star-qb-recruit/
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Sounds good, I hope he stays a Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## alaustin1865

Old Winchesters said:


> "I HATE LOUISVILLE"! ... I feel better now



Me too.  Go dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs beat petrino.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs it wont be Bobo's fault!!!!


----------



## riprap

Bobo going to be ram tough like a dodge. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

the sec network is currently showing this year uga  vol game. dogs up 21-17 in the 3rd.


----------



## Hardwoods

Matthew6 said:


> the sec network is currently showing this year uga  vol game. dogs up 21-17 in the 3rd.



Keep us updated! I really want to know who wins.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

* Merry Christmas Dawgs!*


----------



## riprap

Merry Christmas and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Now I'm really getting excited about the Belk Bowl.


----------



## riprap

Can't spell  Dawgs without a W. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Happy holidays and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A Merry Christmas to you Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Merry Christmas Charlie I hope you and your family had an awesome one!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good day Dawgs and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!! All I want for Christmas is to beat the feathers off Louisville.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Merry Christmas DAWGS everywhere! Hope Santa was good to y'all!


----------



## brownceluse

Thats right Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go pupzzz in the "Belk Bowl !!!"


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



go dawgssssz


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! GT and UT are Back!


----------



## KyDawg

UT vs GT in the NC next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Beating or staying close with UGA automatically makes you a NC contender.


----------



## KyDawg

Plus one of those teams play nothing but freshmen.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, season will be over in bout 2 days.


----------



## riprap

I can feel it in the air. That football rich history of the belk bowl. Charlotte, home of the ACC championship.


----------



## riprap

Winner gets $20 off $100 at Belk.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS and I hope the boys are getting ready for the birds!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Who would name a team after a red song bird? Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs it's drizzling in the piney woods this morning!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs it's drizzling in the piney woods this morning!



I would rather be wet there than dry here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Just saw where kiffin said saban was pushing for the offense to go faster. So much for player safety. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs rain is gone


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS from the treestand!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs killing some deer.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs ! Sitting at my desk at work.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs ! Sitting at my desk at work.



You should take some time off and go hunting in South Georgia.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!! No deer but man go DAWGS everywhere, even behind their desks!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Arkansas whooping Texas. Go Dawgs.


----------



## alaustin1865

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> You should take some time off and go hunting in South Georgia.



If I could I would! Go Dawgs. 3 hours and 40 minutes til kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg

Wish I knew which Dawg team will show up today.


----------



## KyDawg

Of course if I knew that I would be in Las Vegas.


----------



## alaustin1865

KyDawg said:


> Wish I knew which Dawg team will show up today.



Still going to be cheering them on, either way.


----------



## KyDawg

229 years ago today The University of Georgia was founded. It was the first public University in the United States. Dawgs went 10 & 1 that year and played in the Capital One Buggy whip bowl.


----------



## alaustin1865

KyDawg said:


> 229 years ago today The University of Georgia was founded. It was the first public University in the United States. Dawgs went 10 & 1 that year and played in the Capital One Buggy whip bowl.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Wish I knew which Dawg team will show up today.



Dr. Jekyll please! 

That Mr. Hyde feller ain't no good.


----------



## riprap

It's gettin close.  That trip to Charlotte motor speedway should make the difference.


----------



## The Longhunter

Time for the last minute run to the liquid fortitude dispensary.


----------



## alaustin1865

The Longhunter said:


> Time for the last minute run to the liquid fortitude dispensary.



I am getting in plenty of pregame water. You got to be hydrated by game time because it is all dehydration after kickoff.


----------



## Silver Britches

Gonna hand it to Chubb. There he goes!







Not much longer, boys!! 

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Almost KO time. Go Dawgs!


----------



## alaustin1865

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Run it for 20 yards on the first play, then go to the pass.


----------



## alaustin1865

KyDawg said:


> Run it for 20 yards on the first play, then go to the pass.



Unbelieveable. Clutch 3rd down conversion with that hands to the face.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go daawwggss!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie

Everbody is quiet. What's up


----------



## alaustin1865

mguthrie said:


> Everbody is quiet. What's up



Go dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

That's right GOOO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! Is it September yet???


----------



## CamoDawg85

That win just put a nice finishing touch on 2014. The sack on the last play of the game was icing on the cake. It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg! Happy early New Years DAWGS everywhere if I don't make it in here tomorrow!


----------



## elfiii

Just waiting on rip rap to jump in with a "Fire Mark Richt!"

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Nice win and I really enjoyed whoopin Grantham and Petrino at the same time.... Cant wait till 15'.


----------



## riprap

Go  Dawgs. 2014 Belk Bowl champs.  490yrds of offense. I don't know how we did it without Bobo.


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir! How sweet it is!  

Not only did the Dawgs take Bobby P. and Todd G. behind the woodshed, they also took their lunch money and broke their crayons!!!!!! OUCH! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## alaustin1865

riprap said:


> Go  Dawgs. 2014 Belk Bowl champs.  490yrds of offense. I don't know how we did it without Bobo.



Chubb right, Chubb left!!!


----------



## riprap

Does anybody know who is playing in the college football playoffs? ESPN has done a poor job promoting this. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It was indeed good to see the Dawgs put a whooping on L'ville , Petrino and Grantham. I cant think of two coaches who deserved it more.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! Can't wait til next season so we can start the up and down cycle all over again.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we need to get a QB ready for next season.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy new year and go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Same to ya 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Happy New Year Dawgs. Heres hoping for a better 2015. Go Dawgs.


----------



## waddler

Great show!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in 2015!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and old jackets returning.


----------



## rex upshaw

Good get

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Juwuan-Briscoe-commits-to-Georgia-Bulldogs-34312491


----------



## KyDawg

We can use all of them we can get. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Welcome aboard young man and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and a Happy New Year to all my Dawg brethren! !!!!!!!!

Oh yeah and you to Matthew and Quack........


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooooo DAWGS and Happy New Year gents!!!! Here's hoping 2015 will be better for our DAWGS!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! We'll get em next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

2016 is our year.  No shaking hands with Obama. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Anyone notice all the highlights from #1 ranked Colorado from 91 orange bowl during tech game.  Go  Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooooooo Daaaaawgs!


----------



## riprap

I wish we were in the SEC west. We would have played last night. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

ACC is Back!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I wish we were in the SEC west. We would have played last night. Go Dawgs!


----------



## alaustin1865

riprap said:


> 2016 is our year.  No shaking hands with Obama. Go Dawgs!



I wish Eason would go ahead and come now. Finish high school while in college.


----------



## riprap

Come on Tenn. lets keep this Sec EAST undefeated bowl season in tact.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs fared better against the West than they did the East.


----------



## brownceluse

Looks like the east is the best!! All others are in the west!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, Go East.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, Go East.



So nice it needs to be said twice. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

McGarity says they are working on a contract extension for Richt.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! Go SEC East, the best division in the history of college football.


----------



## brownceluse

The west... Teams that lose their bowl games! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!  Tennessee dominating.  East the beast from best to least.


----------



## brownceluse

Bamma better be glad they didn't have to play 10rc in the sugar bowl! Go Dawgs east is dominating


----------



## Hooked On Quack

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs and a Happy New Year to all my Dawg brethren! !!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah and you to Matthew and Quack........





Backatcha John !!!  Ya'll had a great bowl game !!! 




Hate I missed ya Brown !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Has Florida played yet? If not they will spoil it.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Has Florida played yet? If not they will spoil it.



I think they play east Carolina.


----------



## KyDawg

Uh Oh


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Let SEC east eat!!!


----------



## riprap

Florida in Birmingham bowl. Come on gators give the state of Alabama an SEC win this bowl season.


----------



## Hardwoods

East gonna start next season with 5 teams in the top 25. Go Dawgs!


----------



## alaustin1865

Go dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## riprap

Tennessee is back. Tech is in the mix. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

The orange bowl looked like a Tennessee or Clemson game from the air. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Another bowl win for the east!! The west is is the weakest link in the sec! Embarrassing!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

brownceluse said:


> Another bowl win for the east!! *The west is is the weakest link in the sec*! Embarrassing!! Go Dawgs!



So much for all that best division in college football talk that was going on early in the season!!!
It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Bamma sucks! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe we could secede from the West. They just make it harder for any team in the SEC to recruit.


----------



## riprap

Whats going on west of the Chattahoochee? Nothing! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Congrats Alabama for hosting the icing on the cake for the undefeated east bowl season.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Another bowl win fir the east!! Yep the west is weeeeaaaakkkkk! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe the SEC should move Kentucky and Vandy to the West and move Arkansas and T A &M to the east.


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Bamma sucks! Go Dawgs!



I guess now it's time to go back to bashing each other until next December.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Maybe the SEC should move Kentucky and Vandy to the West and move Arkansas and T A &M to the east.



 Bama has it easy enough as it is.  No need to take the best teams away.


----------



## riprap

What recruit wants to get embarrassed on new years day?  Go  Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Maybe the SEC should move Kentucky and Vandy to the West and move Arkansas and T A &M to the east.



ODR said move Auburn to the east....But we don't want any losers!!!


----------



## elfiii

fish hawk said:


> ODR said move Auburn to the east....But we don't want any losers!!!



I'd swap 'em for Mizzou all day long.


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> I'd swap 'em for Mizzou all day long.



Well that would let us start out most years with one sure W.


----------



## fish hawk

elfiii said:


> I'd swap 'em for Mizzou all day long.



I'd trade a Tennessee for one LSU.
Because Tennessee's back. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

fish hawk said:


> I'd trade a Tennessee for one LSU.
> Because Tennessee's back.
> Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Gt would dominate  the west... in the mix for '15.


----------



## brownceluse

I agree rip go Dawgs and go east!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish we were in the mix and back.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I wish we were in the mix and back.



 Be a couple.  We rebuilding.  Down with the Orange and Blue/ Gold in 2015.  Or should I say playoffs 2016!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!!


----------



## riprap

Whoever the champ is  in 15  they coming from the east.  Go  Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We will be back one day and they will have to put us in the mix.


----------



## KyDawg

Speaking of back, Odell just drug up a dead squirell.


----------



## fish hawk

KyDawg said:


> Speaking of back, Odell just drug up a dead squirell.



Odells a DGD!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Dead squirrel equals supper! Go Dawgs (east)!!


----------



## fish hawk

My neighbor hates squirrels and shoots them on site......My dog would always drag them over and lay them on our back patio.He would be sittin there grinnin and wagging his tail like he had really done something.Free fly tying material....He was a DGD!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!!

Sic em O'Dell! !!!!


----------



## riprap

Tenn coach said they had hardest schedule in country and dominated bowl.  That's is back!
 Gt dominated sec.  That's in the mix.

If we take these two teams out I feel good mixing it up on new years day!


----------



## brownceluse

The east is the beast!! Go Dawgs (east)!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Tenn coach said they had hardest schedule in country and dominated bowl.  That's is back!
> Gt dominated sec.  That's in the mix.
> 
> If we take these two teams out I feel good mixing it up on new years day!



That schedule included Utah St, Arkansas St,Chattanooga, Vanderbilt and Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm just glad UGA is in the east! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> That schedule included Utah St, Arkansas St,Chattanooga, Vanderbilt and Kentucky.




Powerhouses!  We also took out Kentucky and vandy so that puts Gt right in the mix!  Go  Dawgs for respect in the east!


----------



## riprap

Bobo head coach and Muschamp snatched up by the west.  No other division in the country can match it.


----------



## riprap

Prime offensive coordinator taking interest in the east.  Who can blame him.  Go  Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If we get in the mix, can we stay in it?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on this side of the country.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie 2015 is the year!


----------



## KyDawg

I hope you are right Jeff.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!! Let's just beat USCe this year and then we can go from there. It's great to be a jawga BullDawg!!!


----------



## KyDawg

USC will be tough Camo, they are in the East.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Charlie it looked like the wheels were coming off toward the end of the season. I know the ole ball coach always gives us fits but the way they looked this past year (except for the ga game which we shoulda won) I think this year could be ours for the taking. Hopefully I'm not jinxing.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Where's Matt6???
I know his west team lost but his east team won!!!


----------



## brownceluse

fish hawk said:


> Where's Matt6???
> I know his west team lost but his east team won!!!



 Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## across the river

riprap said:


> Whoever the champ is  in 15  they coming from the east.  Go  Dawgs!



I'm curious as to why you would think this considering the east hasn't won one since 2008 and hasn't one without Urban Meyer since Georgia won in 05.   The East overall should be pretty weak next year two.   I agree Georgia should probably be the top of the east, but based on 30 years of history there is pretty good chance that the will underachieve.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! SEC east is back and in the mix next year.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go SEC East!


----------



## KyDawg

across the river said:


> I'm curious as to why you would think this considering the east hasn't won one since 2008 and hasn't one without Urban Meyer since Georgia won in 05.   The East overall should be pretty weak next year two.   I agree Georgia should probably be the top of the east, but based on 30 years of history there is pretty good chance that the will underachieve.



I think the bowl game results prove that the East is Back and in the Mix.


----------



## riprap

across the river said:


> I'm curious as to why you would think this considering the east hasn't won one since 2008 and hasn't one without Urban Meyer since Georgia won in 05.   The East overall should be pretty weak next year two.   I agree Georgia should probably be the top of the east, but based on 30 years of history there is pretty good chance that the will underachieve.



I may have gotten ahead of myself. The power east usually tends to beat each other up during the year, thus leading to a wounded team heading into the championship game. 2016 seems to be the year of the real Dawg, but starting off with two cupcakes this year may be what we need for '15.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> I think the bowl game results prove that the East is Back and in the Mix.



You tell 'em Boss! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in 2015.


----------



## brownceluse

The west is a joke and is where average and below average lives in the SEC! The east has steped up to save the SEC from total embarrassment!!! Go Dawgs (east)!!!


----------



## riprap

Since GT is in the mix And it took overtime to beat us And we both dominated our bowl games, there is no doubt UGA is in the MIX as well! Maybe were not using as big of a spoon. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip I don't think we have enough freshmen playing to be back or in the mix.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip I don't think we have enough freshmen playing to be back or in the mix.



I didn't think about that. The east will take a lot out of those older 20 -21yr olds.


----------



## Hardwoods

Only 244 days until kickoff...Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! (East)


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!  The east puts the E  in SEC!


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like Marshall is gonna redshirt. Go Dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like Marshall is gonna redshirt. Go Dogs.



He had has a rough time, I would like to have seen him at 100% for one year just to see what he could do.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for sub zero weather. May have to let Odell sleep in the house.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! (EAST)


----------



## riprap

I'm just glad we play teams that are back and in the mix.  It's a good measuring stick going forward.  Go  Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

All the teams that beat us won their bowl games.  Go  Dawgs for a tough schedule!


----------



## riprap

I need to apologize to cmr.  This whole time I was brainwashed into thinking the east was weak.


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> I need to apologize to cmr.  This whole time I was brainwashed into thinking the east was weak.



You mean you really don't want to fire him now? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Do you have to be back to get into the mix?


----------



## riprap

elfiii said:


> You mean you really don't want to fire him now?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Since he got Bobo the job at Colorado State, I'll give him another chance.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Do you have to be back to get into the mix?



Another good point. Nobody ever mentioned GT being back. Maybe they never left? That's why they are in the mix.


----------



## KyDawg

I bet you would have to leave the mix to create a dynasty.


----------



## riprap

I would like to be in the mix and not just another ingredient. Since UT is back does this mean they are in the mix or just ripe to be put in?


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> I would like to be in the mix and not just another ingredient. Since UT is back does this mean they are in the mix or just ripe to be put in?



Ripe. Too early for just tossing them in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just trollin  .. . . BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ . . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just trollin  .. . . BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ . . .



me too. go dogzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish yall would quit trolling through the mix.


----------



## Hardwoods

I love being in the mix. Go Dawgs! Around 243 days til kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg

Hardwoods said:


> I love being in the mix. Go Dawgs! Around 243 days til kickoff.



I think we have to get back first.


----------



## Hardwoods

Dang it. Well how long does it take to get back? Like, a couple days? What if we skipped that step and just went straight to the mix?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs the west sucks


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Hardwoods said:


> Dang it. Well how long does it take to get back? Like, a couple days? What if we skipped that step and just went straight to the mix?



We could probably do that if we had more freshmen.


----------



## Old Winchesters

5 wins =  Not in the mix 

6+ wins = In the mix for ACC and Big 10 and "BACK" for UT

8 wins = "BACK" in ACC,  Big 10, SEC west

9 wins = in the mix for SEC east

10+ = Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I Like that Winchester.


----------



## alaustin1865

riprap said:


> Another good point. Nobody ever mentioned GT being back. Maybe they never left? That's why they are in the mix.



And this is why CMR is the best. 12-2 in the Governor's Cup.


----------



## alaustin1865

I almost forgot, Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! (East)


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on a cool morning in NE hotlanta!


----------



## fish hawk

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2015...nnounces-early-enrollees.html?sp=/99/210/222/
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

That is good news fish hawk. Go Dawgs if we could get a few more freshmen in we might get in the mix.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go mines Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Only UT players go to Nfl after sophomore year.  Go  Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Only UT players go to Nfl after sophomore year.  Go  Dawgs



If they continue that trend they will never be in the mix.


----------



## riprap

What are in the mix qualifications? Beating UGA, beating two sec teams, ACC runner up...?


----------



## riprap

Being back means that you were gone. Bowl eligible IS back!


----------



## KyDawg

I think in the mix means that by the 5th game of the season the teams in the mix are talking NC.


----------



## KyDawg

Me and Odell going hunting tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell will point a possum or a raccoon quick.


----------



## KyDawg

He don't fetch to good though, chews em up to bad.


----------



## KyDawg

Goodnight Dawgs. Maybe we get a new OC tomorrow.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Morning DAWGS! May you have bounties of firewood handy for the coming days!

Oh, and GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## riprap

CamoDawg85 said:


> Morning DAWGS! May you have bounties of firewood handy for the coming days!
> 
> Oh, and GO DAWGS!!!!



Go Dawgs for Austell Gas!


----------



## CamoDawg85

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for Austell Gas!



Go DAWGS for Ga gas airywhere!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in the cold!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, wish I was in the Keys fishing.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS for the new OC!!! Here's to a new chapter in UGA foozball!!!


----------



## alaustin1865

Go Schotty Dawgs!!!  I guess it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

An NFL coordinator will put you in the mix.


----------



## KyDawg

I just hope he will bring us back.


----------



## riprap

Freshman OC and Sophomore DC. We are young enough to be back.


----------



## Hardwoods

So if we are back, how long until we are in the mix? Gotta be getting close. I'm thinking around late July, maybe early August is when we can be in the mix.


----------



## riprap

UGA IS the measuring stick to see if you are back and in the mix. We have been in the mix but keep getting burned in the oven. We are going to get it right soon.


----------



## KyDawg

If a team gets back can they leave again the next season?


----------



## riprap

You can be in the mix at the start and middle of the year, but you have to decide if you are back at the end. Sort of...


----------



## riprap

We were in the mix until Missouri didn't lose to Arkansas or the "back" vols. We were back to finishing 2nd at the end.


----------



## alaustin1865

KyDawg said:


> I just hope he will bring us back.



To the mix.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> We were in the mix until Missouri didn't lose to Arkansas or the "back" vols. We were back to finishing 2nd at the end.



So you are saying the Vols were not back?


----------



## Matthew6

go belk dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Go, 0 and 1 2015 Bama.


----------



## alaustin1865

This just in . . .  to be in the mix you have to be 2 and 12 against the current coach at your in-state rival. 

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

alaustin1865 said:


> This just in . . .  to be in the mix you have to be 2 and 12 against the current coach at your in-state rival.
> 
> Go dawgs!!!



Beating the overrated sec will do that for ya!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> So you are saying the Vols were not back?



You have to define "back".

"Back" to a bowl...yes!

Not sure how far back they think they are. Maybe "wayyyy back"...but they are in the east, so they got that going for them.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in the backyard, in the back seat, on the back row, and everywhere else where they are back.


----------



## alaustin1865

riprap said:


> Beating the overrated sec will do that for ya!



Especially a team from the East.


----------



## KyDawg

I don't think any body can stop me so I am going to say, that the Dawgs are back.


----------



## Silver Britches

Good day to all you freezing Dawgs and closet Dawgs out there! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! The whole east is back!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! The whole east is back!



Reckon how many of them will be in the mix?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! (East)


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS!!!! And go Schotty!!!!


----------



## alaustin1865

Go all incoming freshman dawgs!!! We will need you so that we can say we are back and in the mix!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on a balmy Friday morning!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (EAST) !!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I heard where they are going to re name them the power 4 1/2 conferences (west out). Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Cant wait till the spring and UGA being back.


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> I heard where they are going to re name them the power 4 1/2 conferences (west out). Go Dawgs!





Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Rip done had done it again... Go Dawgs (EAST)!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip gonna take me cat fishing in his boat Jeff. You could prolly come too if you got some chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip said cat fish were back and in the mix every time he takes his boat out.


----------



## alaustin1865

KyDawg said:


> Rip said cat fish were back and in the mix every time he takes his boat out.



With chicken livers?  Sounds like fun. Go dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

alaustin1865 said:


> With chicken livers?  Sounds like fun. Go dawgs!!!



Rip always uses chicken liver, unless he can find Shad guts.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

I like to fry chicken livers instead of use them as bait. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hardwoods said:


> I like to fry chicken livers instead of use them as bait. Go Dawgs!



I fry the ones that are left over after fishing.


----------



## riprap

I'm probably going to have to fish off the bank with chicken livers cause I blew the Yamaha up Tuesday.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'm probably going to have to fish off the bank with chicken livers cause I blew the Yamaha up Tuesday.



Jugging is hard on a boat Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs freezing to death in Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Jugging is hard on a boat Rip.



 Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg

Are all the women in Oregon that ugly 6?


----------



## alaustin1865

KyDawg said:


> Rip always uses chicken liver, unless he can find Shad guts.



Nice. Good Saturday morning and Go dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Jugging is hard on a boat Rip.



Especially when your always stealing other peoples fish. You got to stay on the move.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Especially when your always stealing other peoples fish. You got to stay on the move.



Just don't post about it when you steal them Rip, people get very angry about it.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Just don't post about it when you steal them Rip, people get very angry about it.



I think they all got banned. Nobody cares anymore.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with a broke boat.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs with a broke boat.



Broke period! I'm prolly out $5000 or more.


----------



## KyDawg

Better crank that machine up Rip.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs and welcome aboard coach Schotty and coach Sale!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Gooooo DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, win the east and you are in the playoffs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Good weather to finish up a hunting season! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> Good weather to finish up a hunting season!
> 
> View attachment 821306
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Our camp would be empty if 30 percent was on there and the rest of the days were sunny.


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> Our camp would be empty if 30 percent was on there and the rest of the days were sunny.



Your club must be full of women! 

I actually don't mind a light shower, but I'm already having to dang near swim getting to the places I like to hunt. The deer in my area are having to stick their heads under water and feed like a moose! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John, Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie! !! Put me up (if ya can) a really cool GA. Bulldog avatar




GO DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS!!! Sic 'em


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (EAST)!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

This is going to be the year! It's all finally coming together for us. If not this year, certainly sometime within the next 20 years or so - maybe! 

From Belk Bowl Champs to National Champions! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie! !! Put me up (if ya can) a really cool GA. Bulldog avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS



Give me a little time.


----------



## KyDawg

IF you don't like that one John let me know.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs (east)!


----------



## Matthew6

geaux dogzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## John Cooper

Mighty fine Charlie! !!!!!!!! Thank you sir!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (EAST)!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! 234 days....


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs headed to Georgia how hunting.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the piney woods of Ga hunting! Good luck Charlie!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah! Good luck Charlie! Kill em all!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS from 285 on the EAST side!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in the piney woods of Ga hunting! Good luck Charlie!





Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah! Good luck Charlie! Kill em all!



Guys it is  gonna be great to just get back in some Georgia woods. 6 months ago I didn't think it would ever happen again,  but my wife decided I wasn't going anywhere soon and thanks to her I had a good turn-a-round. Go Dawgs with a good wife.


----------



## KyDawg

Even if she is still mad cause I hung a rooster tail in her neck.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Even if she is still mad cause I hung a rooster tail in her neck.



Maybe she set you up on a guided snipe hunt?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Maybe she set you up on a guided snipe hunt?



I could snipe hunt now because I am back.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS who are snipe hunting!!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I could snipe hunt now because I am back.



If you hunted on the east side of the state you could be in the mix.


----------



## Silver Britches

Good luck and have fun hunting, Charlie! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooooo DAWGS!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! I really miss the roll tide everyday thread. I guess it went away with the west.


----------



## brownceluse

All I know is the west sucks and their bowl record proved it.. Go Dawgs and Go EAST!


----------



## KyDawg

CamoDawg85 said:


> Goooooo DAWGS!!!



It was kinda weak anyway.


----------



## Silver Britches

It's raining again! A lot of rain songs are coming to mind.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> It's raining again! A lot of rain songs are coming to mind.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Hope that rains stops by tomorrow so I dont get wet in the Georgia woods. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Charlie, how'd the Georgia woods treat you this past season?

Gooooooooo DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!!


----------



## riprap

Jerry Reed, Smokey and the Bandit. "East bound and down!" There was also west, but east was the only one they played on the radio. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Also the west bound trip was easy! Coming back "EAST" was tough, just like the SEC East! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs the west is pathetic!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Those so-called SEC west teams gave the mighty SEC a black eye! All the university presidents of the SEC east schools should vote to kick out those sorry SEC west teams! Let them all go join the ACC since all those teams in that conference suck too! Pathetic!


SEC east is where the REAL SEC teams play!

Dawgs are the Belk Bowl Champions, baby! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs handling the Gators in men's basketball right now. Keep it going Dawgs! I hate those Gators with a passion!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## riprap

Belk Bowl the most elite bowl the SEC won. Go East Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Belk bowl champs!!!! The East has risen again!!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on a sunny, windy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!



Read his lips...east, east, east , east, east!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, had a great weekend in The State. Didn't kill anything. I did go thru Alabama. Saw some Bamers, I rolled the window down and yelled the East rules. They kinda hung their heads. They were from T town and they looked an awful lot like a couple of fellows I met down there  bout 2 years ago.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, had a great weekend in The State. Didn't kill anything. I did go thru Alabama. Saw some Bamers, I rolled the window down and yelled the East rules. They kinda hung their heads. They were from T town and they looked an awful lot like a couple of fellows I met down there  bout 2 years ago.



I went over to the dark side Saturday fishing at Wedowee. They rely heavily on the East to keep their economy going. Didn't see quite as many flags and magnets as in the past.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! East owns the SEC!!


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> I went over to the dark side Saturday fishing at Wedowee. They rely heavily on the East to keep their economy going. Didn't see quite as many flags and magnets as in the past.



From what I've been seeing and hearing, Bama fans have pushed the panic button. The reality of becoming a bottom feeder in the highly overrated SEC west has shaken them to the core. Some have not even left their homes after that Ohio state spanking. Rumor has it that they have had it with Nick Subaru and Hello Kiffy and are already talking about potential replacements.

Troll Tide

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, East rules.


----------



## brownceluse

Another bump for the east and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Power!


----------



## brownceluse

My heard two Ohio State fans today talking about the Sec East is stronger than the west... I guess they would know... Go Dawgs!!&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## brownceluse

Hey Charlie Go Dawgs in Ky and the east too!


----------



## KyDawg

The East beat each other up bad.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! E-A-S-T east east east!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and go Dawgs.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I am ready for G day.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I am ready for G day.



I'm ready for ULM. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. .......


----------



## Old Winchesters

Good evening you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish 6 would keep an avy for at least one week.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for a well deserved 800k per year raise!


----------



## KyDawg

All the coaches in the East should make at least 8 million.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Getting ready for another trip down south next month.


----------



## Silver Britches

I just want to say...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

I just want to say I hope Richt and staff's raise puts some FIRE in their coffee and they bring home more than a Belk Bowl trophy!

Oh, and GO DAWGS!!!!!

2015 is the year!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!!


----------



## KyDawg

We keep this one rolling and we might lock it before G-Day. Not to be confused with H Day. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

G-day mate!


----------



## KyDawg

G-Day should be our hardest game. We have a shot to beat the best team in the strongest half of the conference.


----------



## nickel back

how is the OL looking for this year?


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> how is the OL looking for this year?



should be good next year. Dogs will win it all.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> should be good next year. Dogs will win it all.



would be nice....


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on a cool, rainy morning in the peach state!!!

6 - where did the eye candy pics go?


----------



## KyDawg

Kinda the same here Camo. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS on a cool, rainy morning in the peach state!!!
> 
> 6 - where did the eye candy pics go?



coming back just for you guys. Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

It is snowing up here tonight. I don't need no snow and ice, it makes for difficult walking.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, where it is not snowing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Alalapaha.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs (east)!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Cool afternoon in the commonwealth. I am watching the snow melt.


----------



## Silver Britches

Don't see any snow, but it sure is nice and windy out there, today! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! (east)



fixed it for you.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> fixed it for you.



Thx don't know how I left that out! Go east and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish one of you young guys, that are good with the computers,  show the comparison between UGA's record and all other "top level" programs in the years CMR has been there. Just win loss %.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I wish one of you young guys, that are good with the computers,  show the comparison between UGA's record and all other "top level" programs in the years CMR has been there. Just win loss %.



This is from 2001-2014:

Alabama .732
Auburn .689
Clemson .656
Florida .706
FSU .714
UGA .739
GT .603
LSU .777
Miami .659
Michigan .625
Mich State .607
Missouri .631
Nebraska .661
Ohio State .824
Oklahoma .791
Oregon .757
South Carolina .619
USC .779
Tennessee .582
Texas .757
Texas a&m .571
Va. Tech .710


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dogs and cats.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> This is from 2001-2014:
> 
> Alabama .732
> Auburn .689
> Clemson .656
> Florida .706
> FSU .714
> UGA .739
> GT .603
> LSU .777
> Miami .659
> Michigan .625
> Mich State .607
> Missouri .631
> Nebraska .661
> Ohio State .824
> Oklahoma .791
> Oregon .757
> South Carolina .619
> USC .779
> Tennessee .582
> Texas .757
> Texas a&m .571
> Va. Tech .710



Thanks Rip. Just doing a quick read thru, it look like UGA id #2 in the SEC and in the top 5 overall. That is better than I thought it would be.
You should do a thread on this.


----------



## brownceluse

Go east and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Rip. Just doing a quick read thru, it look like UGA id #2 in the SEC and in the top 5 overall. That is better than I thought it would be.
> You should do a thread on this.



Not this upcoming season, but the next is our year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Belk Bowl Champions! 

Beast of the East! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We will rule the East.


----------



## riprap

If we win a NC under CMR he will be the richest man in all of NFL and college football combined.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and the east is best in the SEC!


----------



## westcobbdog

just picked up big Sam Madden, all 6'7" 345 lbs of him. Big OL commit.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> just picked up big Sam Madden, all 6'7" 345 lbs of him. Big OL commit.



I line it!!


----------



## KyDawg

We need OL's.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs, I am gonna dream about winning the East tonight.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Morning DAWGS everywhere. Send some snow down south to Locust Grove pleeeeease.

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs the east has risen!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Auburn sux and go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. 6's team plays in that conference that lost all them Bowl Games.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. 6's team plays in that conference that lost all them Bowl Games.



But is the current champ, and auburn sux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah! 

Killed my 1st Elk last week and I was wearing my *"G"!*


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah!
> 
> Killed my 1st Elk last week and I was wearing my *"G"!*



Congrats on your first Elk!  You should have plenty of meat for the next couple years. Just hope you have a big enough freezer.  

Way to go Utah Dawg! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Good Job Silver.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Good Job Silver.



? What did I do?  Don't you mean good job, Browning Slayer?  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Nice Elk....... Slayer. ...... 

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry, when I looked at it I thought you posted it. Good job Browning Slayer. Silver never could hit an elk.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Sorry, when I looked at it I thought you posted it. Good job Browning Slayer. Silver never could hit an elk.



It was easy... 605 yards and dropped like a rock.. 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Wow. That is awesome. And go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

What does it cost to process a massive beast like that.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Sorry, when I looked at it I thought you posted it. Good job Browning Slayer. Silver never could hit an elk.



 



Matthew6 said:


> What does it cost to process a massive beast like that.



Nothing if you do it yourself. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Nice Elk! I love some Elk meat... Go east and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Brown gives Elk meat away.


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> It was easy... 605 yards and dropped like a rock..
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



C'mon... and iron sights, running.  Your from the East,  it's expected!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs outshooting Buffalo Bill.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Go East! Go elk Back Strap on the grill!


----------



## KyDawg

Bout three weeks and I will be in the piney woods. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> C'mon... and iron sights, running.  Your from the East,  it's expected!



No iron sights.. Just a 16x Mil-dot, 30mm tube, 56mm objective lens.. Good to 1,00 yards!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> What does it cost to process a massive beast like that.





Silver Britches said:


> Nothing if you do it yourself.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



.89 cents a lb! A lot cheaper than processing a whitetail considering one hind qtr weighs as much as a whitetail! 

Another Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## brownceluse

Go east and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

GT is well on their way to being in the mix.


----------



## KyDawg

GT is solidly in the mix. Paul Johnson got it figured out now.


----------



## riprap

From barely getting by division1 schools to beating an EAST powerhouse and a few plays away from beating FSU in the same season. That's in the mix if I've ever seen it.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> From barely getting by division1 schools to beating an EAST powerhouse and a few plays away from beating FSU in the same season. That's in the mix if I've ever seen it.



when did tek beat mizzou.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> when did tek beat mizzou.





Think he was referring to uga . . 


BZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> when did tek beat mizzou.



 Gt struggled with the East.  Dominated the weak west.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Wednesday afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

We hand it to Chubb and there he goes!







GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Man if that ^^^^^ doesn't get you fired up for 9/5/2015 then nothing will! Come on September!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for next year!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs for next year!



Go DAWGS for this year


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs every year.


----------



## KyDawg

G-Day will be here before you know it.


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> We hand it to Chubb and there he goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



He made three men miss him on one move alone.


----------



## Old Winchesters

KyDawg said:


> He made three men miss him on one move alone.



Fullback on that play? Was that Douglas? He stayed with it....


----------



## riprap

Bobo sure gonna miss these type of players.


----------



## KyDawg

Think if he stays healthy he might break some records.


----------



## CamoDawg85

KyDawg said:


> Think if he stays healthy he might break some records.



This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs the west sucks'


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

The west LOL! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I wish we were in the West. Tired of getting beat out or limping into the SEC title game. West teams stay fresh all year!


----------



## riprap

Anybody can catch fish with a West wind. It's tough in an East wind.


----------



## Old Winchesters

southEASTern conference... Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

Excellent "East" read!

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/overrated-underrated-2014-sec-bowl-season/


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs fighting an East win.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah! 

Vols still suck!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs fighting an East win.



It will wear you out.


----------



## Silver Britches

October 3, 2015 - Can't wait!

BEAST 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I hope Goodwin and Slayton stick and don't flip to Auburn!!

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6

Auburn sux. Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and if we loose any recruits I hope they go to the west. They need a lot of help over there.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and if we loose any recruits I hope they go to the west. They need a lot of help over there.



That's right bo$$!!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Auburn sux. Go dogs.



Agree Go Dawgs (EAST)!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting a fine class of recruits.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and if we loose any recruits I hope they go to the west. They need a lot of help over there.



They enjoy our leftovers and criminals.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

go basketball dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

They are playing good right now, but I saw on sec network where they lost another player (Thornton) this week. That is the 3rd starter down they said.


----------



## brownceluse

I just hauled off a bunch of junk from the basement to the landfill and you should have seen all the Bamma stuff people have thrown away.... Loyal fans they are not. Go East Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> I just hauled off a bunch of junk from the basement to the landfill and you should have seen all the Bamma stuff people have thrown away.... Loyal fans they are not. Go East Dawgs!!!





That explains why 6 hasn't been posting very much in here lately! 

GO LOYAL DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Driveby from a Techtroll . .


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> That explains why 6 hasn't been posting very much in here lately!
> 
> GO LOYAL DAWGS!



go dogzzzz and tidezzz


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy Super Bowl Sunday in the Bluegrass.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in the rain!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

CMR got the West's number.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Even WEST Point Lake is not as good as it use to be. Lanier is better and close to Athens.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs! Bammers are baby's!


----------



## riprap

I wonder why it's always the EAST side of an Alabama lake that has the most houses on it?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I wonder why it's always the EAST side of an Alabama lake that has the most houses on it?



Funny you mention that i was think the same thing last time i fished Wedowee. The west side houses are hauled in on a tractor...


----------



## KyDawg

West gave the SEC a black eye in the Bowls.


----------



## brownceluse

The west is a joke and done nothing but give the SEC as a whole an black eye. Go East Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Rainy Sunday cussin' and bloody knuckles home project Go Dawgs shout out!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Rainy Sunday cussin' and bloody knuckles home project Go Dawgs shout out!



Get er done Lee Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm just here so I don't get fined! 

Go Pats!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Rainy Sunday cussin' and bloody knuckles home project Go Dawgs shout out!



Better finish up in time to watch the Super Bowl elfiii.


----------



## Old Winchesters

RB recruit Chris Carson tells AJC he is sticking with UGA over Okst.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Old Winchesters said:


> RB recruit Chris Carson tells AJC he is sticking with UGA over Okst.... Go Dawgs!



Good deal Go East Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

AFC EAST superbowl champs. EAST taking over.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

auburn sux. roll tide and go dogs (east).


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> auburn sux. roll tide and go dogs (east).



Go over to the Rico thread and back up your favorite dawg your bamma brother is lost. Go East Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

East


----------



## KyDawg

Chris Carson now says he is going to Ok State. Wish he had went to the sec west instead.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Chris Carson now says he is going to Ok State. Wish he had went to the sec west instead.



He would have fit right in at bama. The place where your lies and criminal activity are wiped clean.


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> He would have fit right in at bama. The place where your lies and criminal activity are wiped clean.



And Auburn or FSU! Can't forget those clowns! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for NSD!


----------



## Silver Britches

Signing Day Is Wednesday, February 4. 

To watch Georgia's signing day coverage live as it unfolds, be sure to check here http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/signing-day-2015.html

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Brunswick Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We goona lock this one well before G Day. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Brunswick Georgia.



That would be the birth place and lifelong hometown of yours truly!  This town is full of Dawgs!

This is going to be our year! I feel it!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Didn't Know that Silver. You prolly heard of Willie McClendon then. Go Dawgs.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Tae Crowder - RB from Harris county has committed to the G. Didn't take long to replace Carson.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

I like it Go east dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Didn't Know that Silver. You prolly heard of Willie McClendon then. Go Dawgs.



But of course.

To all my Dawgs up late...

GO LOYAL DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all over. Other fans will never understand us.


----------



## Matthew6

obligatory go dawgs (east).


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!

6 we already know what bama cheerleaders look like.


----------



## KyDawg

UT is all the way back. Forget about the mix, they skipped that step.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide to them cowboys in adairville ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, get a double handful of commits tomorrow.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, get a double handful of commits tomorrow.



I hope they are freshmen. That's the key to success.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I hope they are freshmen. That's the key to success.



Wish there was someway we could have 40 to 50 freshmen every year, like one of those schools that are back.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs loading up, Again! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! We need a young team. Set the juniors and seniors down and let the freshmen and sophomores play. We'll be back.


----------



## riprap

A sophomore is a senior at UT. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS for national signing day!!!! Solid class. Now coach these young men up guys and let's pull this thing together. This is the year


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs pretty good class over all and dang fine D class best one i can remember on paper but Bamma has them too. I hope we can coach them up Bamma cant!


----------



## riprap

Anything short of number 1 at bama or its got to be the coaching.  They got the players.


----------



## KyDawg

One more good year of recruiting and we will be in the mix.


----------



## alaustin1865

riprap said:


> A sophomore is a senior at UT. Go Dawgs!



The best players are multiple-year freshmen. Go incoming freshman dawgs. Especially good job by all of our freshman coaches!  Just like every other day, it is a great day to be a dawg!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy Birthday John Cooper.​


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you have a good one and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy bithday John.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!! Thanks guys. .....any birthday is a good one. ....lol


----------



## KyDawg

Tech fans are saying things could get interesting over there next year. Does that mean they have moved a notch above of being in the mix.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6.


----------



## John Cooper

Lol..... tech fans..... Miss. state fans....... no difference


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon 6.



go dawgs charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Happy birthday John and Go East Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Tech fans are saying things could get interesting over there next year. Does that mean they have moved a notch above of being in the mix.



Thank goodness for our cupcake west teams this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Will things get interesting in the East next year, or will the team that is back with 67 freshmen make it a runaway.


----------



## CamoDawg85

TGIF and Go DAWGS!!! Supposed to be a beautiful weekend. Wish G-Day Game was tomorrow.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!  Next year is our year! Pencil  in Gt and UT in for the playoffs this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, get in that mix and fight.


----------



## riprap

I'm ready to get BACK in the MIX!


----------



## riprap

Or just IN the MIX!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'm ready to get BACK in the MIX!



Things could get interesting over there.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff, what's up down that your way?


----------



## riprap

We need momentum going into 2015.


----------



## riprap

Maybe the Belk bowl is?


----------



## KyDawg

Think we may make it to a New Years day game.


----------



## KyDawg

You get your boat fixed Rip?


----------



## KyDawg

If you did get it fixed, thought we could ride around it and see if we could find some jugs that have been left unattended.


----------



## Silver Britches

Can't wait to see what these recruits do in the upcoming season!  

GO LATE NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> If you did get it fixed, thought we could ride around it and see if we could find some jugs that have been left unattended.



Not fixed yet.  Thought about getting a smaller boat but if you go I need 21ft to keep treble hooks at a safe distance.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Not fixed yet.  Thought about getting a smaller boat but if you go I need 21ft to keep treble hooks at a safe distance.



I don't do that anymore and if I did, not sure 21' would be enough space.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I don't do that anymore and if I did, not sure 21' would be enough space.


 Thats exactly what I was thinking!!! Go East Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and roll tide.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hoping we can take down the Orangemen from Knoxville today on the hard court.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs and roll tide.



6 Why do you have Kato Kaelin as your avatar?
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

fish hawk said:


> 6 Why do you have Kato Kaelin as your avatar?
> Go Dawgs!!!



6 is having an identity crisis. He pulls for everybody cept Northwestern.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Kent Lawrance was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Homerville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

All my Dawgs and favorite troll must be asleep as of this posting! Not a single avatar has a green light on! 

GO YOU SLEEPING DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold windy day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!! Temps are cooling off here too.......


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> All my Dawgs and favorite troll must be asleep as of this posting! Not a single avatar has a green light on!
> 
> GO YOU SLEEPING DAWGS!!



We were all watching re-runs of the Grammy's... 

Go Dawgs from UTAH!


----------



## Matthew6

go elk killing dawgs in utah.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

East Dawgs that is!


----------



## Silver Britches

Mark Hocke, Georgia's Director of Strength & Conditioning. 

http://www.georgiadogs.com/collegesportslive/?media=486276

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooooo DAWGS everywhere! A little shot of cold weather coming to the southeast this week. I like it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Cold here now and only going to get colder.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The East is where you want to be, if you want to play a lot of strong teams. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

godogsandrolltidegtsux


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go East dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS for cold weather!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for the loooong boring offseason!


----------



## KyDawg

Spring game will be here before you know it.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Spring game will be here before you know it.



i predict the dogs will win. it will be s bloodbath.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> i predict the dogs will win. it will be s bloodbath.



You couldn't predict a rain, if you were getting wet.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hunker down hoop dogs on a great win tonight in TX!


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets.  We run this state.


----------



## riprap

Not back, not in the mix, hopefully in the hunt. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually

A back from the dead go Dawgs.  I had a stomach virus to start the day yesterday, then a top 5 worst of all time migraine for me.   Felt like I was dying.  I think UGA has it's fastest WR group of all time this year.  Malcolm Mitchell is sub 4.4 guy, JSW is sub 10.30 100 meter guy, Charlie Hegedus is sub 10.9 guy, Terry Godwin is crazy quick, and Shakenneth Williams got behind the defense every down he played last year.  I think Schottenheimer will get the ball to Juwuan Briscoe somehow, some way and he's 6'2 and runs a laser timed 4.39.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you are over all of this ibzd. Go Dawgs being fast.


----------



## riprap

lbzdually said:


> A back from the dead go Dawgs.  I had a stomach virus to start the day yesterday, then a top 5 worst of all time migraine for me.   Felt like I was dying.  I think UGA has it's fastest WR group of all time this year.  Malcolm Mitchell is sub 4.4 guy, JSW is sub 10.30 100 meter guy, Charlie Hegedus is sub 10.9 guy, Terry Godwin is crazy quick, and Shakenneth Williams got behind the defense every down he played last year.  I think Schottenheimer will get the ball to Juwuan Briscoe somehow, some way and he's 6'2 and runs a laser timed 4.39.



Good to hear. I bet that virus would have killed most folks in the west.


----------



## themilkman68

Chuuuuuuuubbbbbbb....


----------



## KyDawg

Great picture Milk, Welcome to the Granddaddy thread.


----------



## KyDawg

And GO Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO BEAST DAWGS!


----------



## Old Winchesters

*go dawgs! *


----------



## Silver Britches

This awesome thread should be history in less than 2 weeks! 

Dawgs' baseball opens Friday! http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-basebl/spec-rel/021115aaa.html Get 'em Dawgs!

Here's my second GO Dawgs of the night...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg




----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs it is always nice to beat the voluntears.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and auburn sux. that is all.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs and auburn sux. that is all.



Not even close to "that is all"....

It's GO DAWGS and Auburn sux...


----------



## riprap

Go  Dawgs!  Auburn in the west with the rest of the losers.


----------



## riprap

Gt  has two national titles since 1952.  One of them is shared.  They have two acc titles.  One of them is shared.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Gt  has two national titles since 1952.  One of them is shared.  They have two acc titles.  One of them is shared.



But they were in the mix for all of those .


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Scary Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs! I like this shirt Charlie...


----------



## KyDawg

Old Winchesters said:


> Go Dawgs! I like this shirt Charlie...



Got to get one of those.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Hope our newest signee has a great career at Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy weekend to all. go dawgs and rtr.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope yall didn't forget to get the Missus summpin for Valentine's Day. If you did, just pull up some old clips of Georgia Games, fix her a nice drink, and she will be happy. Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Good one Bo$$...GO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

This one wont last much longer Jeff. Bout time for you to start one.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Apparently UT has a school wide motto, not just for football.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## KyDawg

Old Winchesters said:


> Apparently UT has a school wide motto, not just for football.
> Go Dawgs!



Well since we beat them, I guess we are in the mix.


----------



## riprap

Old Winchesters said:


> Apparently UT has a school wide motto, not just for football.
> Go Dawgs!



Auburn doesn't just get players who get caught doing wrong in the east. They get the coaches too.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> This one wont last much longer Jeff. Bout time for you to start one.



No sir this thread belongs to you sir. Go East Dawgs in Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> No sir this thread belongs to you sir. Go East Dawgs in Ky!



Without you there would be no Granddaddy threads. They belong to all the Dawgs and I miss your titles.


----------



## GA native

Go dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

geauxdawgsandrolltide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for a blizzard.


----------



## riprap

Title of the next thread should be "Go Dawgs  Go East Who's your Paw Paw!"


----------



## KyDawg

Go for it Rip. Just slip Granddaddy in there some where.


----------



## John Cooper

Go you EAST Dawgs! !!!!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Hunker down you hairy east Dawgs. ......


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John.


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and Charlie is a DGD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hey, Charlie, cell phones rule! 







GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Hey, Charlie, cell phones rule!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Wonder if he checks it every 30 seconds.


----------



## John Cooper

Goodnight  Dawgs! !!!!!!

We will shut this one down tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper

Morning Dawgs! !!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY. 

Hey Charlie, y'all getting alot of snow??


----------



## Matthew6

good morning dawgs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go for it Rip. Just slip Granddaddy in there some where.



I'll just stick with Nascar bashing.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in KY.
> 
> Hey Charlie, y'all getting alot of snow??



Bout 8" so far and it is still coming down.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! I guess the mail order stuff is in cause I'm seeing more and more Ohio State gear. I'm sure that bama and fsu clothes will show up at goodwill and those stickers and magnets will go to the dump.


----------



## John Cooper

Go snow Dawgs in KY!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs dumping Bama and FsWhoo stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

The West took the SEC to the dumps.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs !!!! Let's put this one to bed tonight Charlie!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Monday evening icy Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Raining on the mountain Go Dawgs! !!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  on a nasty day!


----------



## brownceluse

Go East Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs' baseball got off to a 3-0 start this past week! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ......


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs !!!! Let's put this one to bed tonight Charlie!!!!!!!!



Sounds good to me.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs locking it down.


----------



## KyDawg

One more page.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ........ the weather might be bad...... but it's a good day to be a Dawg


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from on the mountain


----------



## KyDawg

Always a good day to be a Dawg.


----------



## John Cooper

Gooooo Dawgs. ...... woof woof woof


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  ........ calling for ice tonight.

How y'all doing Charlie?


----------



## John Cooper

20 more go Dawgs  and we put this one down.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ......


----------



## KyDawg

I am doing good John, more or less stuck in the house though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Still raining here...... supposed to turn to ice later on..... but who knows.


----------



## KyDawg

It will turn to ice according to the forecast for down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ....... glad I work second shift. ........


----------



## riprap

36 deg here. Should be fine. N EAST of Atlanta could get icy.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Icy night on the mountain


----------



## KyDawg

We in the home stretch Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  for Monday nights off.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  for closing 17 threads! !!!!!


----------



## riprap

Need to get a trip up with John to fish at the Big G this sprang.


----------



## John Cooper

Rip did you see where someone just caught the TN. State record on Chickamauga? ?

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  for big bass in Chickamauga and big crappie in the G÷


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Fixing to shut this one down fellers


----------



## John Cooper

Getting close 

Go Dawgs 

Pookie is getting ready. .......


----------



## John Cooper

Time to close a go Dawgs thread!!!

Go Dawgs on to 18


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! The Beast if the East!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

This one is history.


----------

